# SmugMug as a portfolio?



## gl600 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey,
I recently read a post on the site Stuck In Customs HDR Photography  (I'm sure many of you know of it and those of you that don't I suggest checking it out) about why he moved his "online portfolio" from Flickr to SmugMug. The exact link is here:
How to Create an Online Portfolio
Anyways, I have a question and was wondering if you guys have any input. I don't know if any of you have a SmugMug account (If you do I would like to see your stuff) but...
1) why would *you *go for a site like that as opposed to creating your own site? 
2) Also, do you think it looks/ seems less professional to be using one of these "photo-sharing" sites as opposed to having your own? (BTW, the only value that *I* give in "looking professional" is grabbing that one guy who wants their photographer to look the part, so to speak. Oh and also, to whatever degree it makes you take the work seriously in a way that produces better results. Anyways...)
One last question.
3) Would it matter if I lived outside of the US?

Any other input into this idea would be appreciated.

Just in case it matters (I'm sure it does to some of you) I would want to use the site to as a portfolio to show to potential clients.


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 22, 2010)

Uh...

1) get a SmugMug account, upload photos, etc.
2) design it. It allows for a lot of customisation
3) get a domain name.

No reference to SmugMug if you don't want it, even, with Pro.


----------



## mrcoons (Feb 22, 2010)

I have my portfolio on Smugmug. You can check it out here. 

I built another portfolio using Wix.com but it's just too difficult to update and it is very slow to load. 

I just prefer to use Smugmug. They have more than enough customization for my purposes.


----------



## indeedies (Feb 23, 2010)

I use Smugmug and swear by it!  I'm by no means a pro so it suits my needs perfectly.  I opted for the "pro" account so there's no mention of Smugmug anywhere on my site.  It's easy to set up the basic stuff and if you need help send them an email and they reply right back.  I mean within an hour most of the time.  I've never had customer servie like this before and that's why I'll continue with them.


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmm... I will check it out...


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 23, 2010)

I use Smugmug and love it. I really enjoy the look (fit and finish) of the site.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 24, 2010)

I also use smug mug


----------



## craig (Feb 24, 2010)

I think people can tell if you have a custom website. The client needs to know that you are serious. The old adage "it takes money to make money" is especially true in photography. 

Love & Bass


----------



## jnm (Feb 25, 2010)

i use smugmug for my personal stuff and its perfect but from what i have seen their pro sites aren't very impressive.  i guess it depends on what type of pro you are, i don't think it looks very good for weddings, maybe it would be fine for some other facet though.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 25, 2010)

Flickr Isn't very professional. Trying to get a paying gig with a company will be much harder if you're using a free photosharing site that anyone can go on to and upload their photos of their cats, their dogs, their kids, their cars, etc... compared to if you have a professional looking portfolio.

I have some of my best photos on Flickr, but I wouldn't send it out as a portfolio unless it was an absolute last option. I mean, I turn all the comments and such off on my SmugMug site because I don't want to prospective clients to see "Awesome shot" or "You should crop it more". I take the photos I take and edit them the way I edit them either because I want them to or because I'm paid to. I don't need anyone elses opinion to skew the point of view that I'm showing those photos to.


----------

